# Socializing an older dog



## Lc jones (Oct 1, 2019)

Our dog has not had much exposure in socializing with other dogs, the only socializing she ever got was when my husband took her for long hikes in the desert and she would run with the coyotes LOL! I’m honestly not kidding about this she is a very alpha female German Shepherd and I do not allow her to play with any other dogs or be around children or other people because she is not so much aggressive as unpredictable. Does anyone have any experience in socializing an older dog who is an alpha type dog? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 7, 2019)

I can’t imagine a dog not being socialized with other dogs. Don’t you walk your dog ? When walking our dogs we often run into others walking theirs so our dogs get used to seeing other dogs. 
Watching how they interact makes them more predicable in future instances. 

All our dogs have been well socialized with others so I can’t help you. Isn’t there a dog park you can take her to?


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 7, 2019)

I have a 35 lb rescue who was 3 years old when I got her. Found out after I got her that she obviously has never socialized with other dogs or been around kids or even played much and wasn't housebroken. When I first brought her home I had to keep her in another room, away from my sister's ridgeback because she would attack. When I was able to get her to get along with the Ridgeback then I had to work with her on children.  Grandkids, nieces and nephews would sit at the table with their legs pulled up to keep her from biting them. I had to introduce her to the kids one at a time so she would accept them. Now, even after being attacked by 2 pit bulls, she only barks at strangers in the yard but lets them pet her if they come close. She was definitely a challenge. She's almost 6 now. Interesting thing - I discovered that a lot of her reactions were to my feelings. If I was afraid she could sense it and would become not aggressive but protective.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I can’t imagine a dog not being socialized with other dogs. Don’t you walk your dog ? When walking our dogs we often run into others walking theirs so our dogs get used to seeing other dogs.
> Watching how they interact makes them more predicable in future instances.
> 
> All our dogs have been well socialized with others so I can’t help you. Isn’t there a dog park you can take her to?


We have been advised by our veterinarian to never take any dog to the dog park all dogs have the instinct to be aggressive and he has seen many injuries to dogs that come from being at the dog parks. Consequently we do not bring our dog to the dog park also there are different types of behaviors from different types of dogs they are unpredictable some are mellow some are aggressive just like people.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2019)

We don't take our dog to dog parks and are very careful about allowing him to sniff and socialize with strange dogs.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 9, 2019)

Not sure I agree with the vet and natural aggression of dogs. Have had dogs all my life and they go where I go most of the time. They are of course well mannered and under control. I introduce my dogs to many others out walking or whatever some socializing is always great. 
  However picturing many strange dogs checking each other out at a dog park the excitement level might be something of a concern to me.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> We have been advised by our veterinarian to never take any dog to the dog park all dogs have the instinct to be aggressive and he has seen many injuries to dogs that come from being at the dog parks. Consequently we do not bring our dog to the dog park also there are different types of behaviors from different types of dogs they are unpredictable some are mellow some are aggressive just like people.


Dog park? I don’t think I’ve ever been to a dog park. We live in the country and very occasionally we meet other people with their own dogs so they rarely see that many. They probably  see more dogs while we go out in the car. Barking at other dogs is a huge hit while out shopping. They are entertaining that’s for sure. 

Besides which, aggressive dogs need to be more scared of me than my dogs are of them. 
I’ve been known to bite. Lol 

A couple of months ago a group of women were out horseback riding. One of the women had an aggressive dog that came  running down the path after mine. They never get past me. I will fight or chase anything that threatens my girls. It ran off.  It’s instinct to protect them. 

We do however go on the boardwalk or other places which do have plenty of dogs and they are well behaved. They do get socialized but not regularly.


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 9, 2019)

Perhaps you could muzzle the dog and see how it goes at the dog park. Use the muzzle for very short, only a minute to start with, at home for a month. Start slow and build up the time. If you take the dog for walks, use the muzzle so she thinks of it as a good thing. A treat when you take it off will help too.


----------

